# Car problem



## Hamst (Nov 29, 2018)

Hi, I have a question. I living in Europe, but I still have a car in Idia, Hyundai Creta . As far as I understand, it is almost impossible to transport it to me. And how about selling it, without my participation, is it real? What is needed for this?


----------



## Rupert Rigsby (Dec 12, 2018)

You will need all original documents including sales receipt and best use a lawyer for power of attorney who is in the know at traffic transfer authority and knows an insider. He will probably also use a gofor.


----------

